# Is this wheel RH Classic?



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

I have this set of wheels, but I'm not sure about the model name.








Thanx


----------



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (nordic-vw)*

they look like Ronal R8's to me.. i dunno about those weird "rh" center caps though


----------



## pilon_01 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (porschenvy)*

wanna sell me those DRAGO tires?







not sure what type of wheels they are but the look great!


----------



## vw_cruiser (Jan 7, 2009)

This is RH Classic for sure (I have advert of them in VW Scene from the 90's). I bought them few weeks ago after few years of searching







They are very rare.
On your photo it is 7x15 ET25 (they were also offered in size 7,5x16). Greetings!


----------



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks! Yeah I kinda guessed they were rare, nobody else have them where i'm from. But they are not for sale. I'll put them on my MK2 rocco or MK1 rabbit. Just need to get one first


----------

